# Having Sex With Socks On - I can't be the only one



## HowdyPardner (Jul 12, 2016)

I admit I like to have sex with my socks on. Researching the topic of wearing socks during sex brings up mostly negative comments. Women say it's a turn off and signals a fear of commitment. Some men say its uncomfortable and others call it weird. I recently told someone and they ridiculed it as a fetish. Fortunately, my wife never complained. But, after so many criticisms, I wonder what she secretly thinks about it. I'm afraid to ask. To me it's not uncomfortable or weird. I don't know. Is it weird or not? To be honest, I always thought of keeping the socks on as badass and boss-like. I can't be the only man on this forum who thinks sex is better with socks on. Support and encouragement would be appreciated. Feel free to send a friendly email message to: thanks4comment at gmail dot com


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I prefer it when he puts socks on his ears and pretends to be a puppy


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

HowdyPardner said:


> I admit I like to have sex with my socks on. Researching the topic of wearing socks during sex brings up mostly negative comments. Women say it's a turn off and signals a fear of commitment. Some men say its uncomfortable and others call it weird. I recently told someone and they ridiculed it as a fetish. *Fortunately, my wife never complained. But, after so many criticisms, I wonder what she secretly thinks about it. I'm afraid to ask.* To me it's not uncomfortable or weird. I don't know. Is it weird or not? To be honest, I always thought of keeping the socks on as badass and boss-like. I can't be the only man on this forum who thinks sex is better with socks on. Support and encouragement would be appreciated. Feel free to send a friendly email message to: thanks4comment at gmail dot com


...wait a minute, you are afraid to ask your wife what she thinks of your socks while having sex but yet somehow you face repeated criticism from others? 

OK... OK... hmmmmm, yeah..... OK.... wait a minute..... 

Are you the gnome that lives behind my dryer, and steals all my socks? Why must you taunt me so!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@badsanta I Don't Know, I'm Just A Sock Monster! 

https://youtu.be/RXdDglzZqTI


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

HowdyPardner said:


> be honest, I always thought of keeping the socks on as badass and boss-like.


You can't be serious...... Out of morbid curiosity.

We talking almost knee highs here or ankle socks?

Basic Fruit of the Loom whites or like a nice Argyle?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I can maybe see wearing slipper socks - you know, the ones with the rubber strips on the soles - for traction. But no, I don't wear socks for sex. My wife does sometimes, but her feet get cold easily.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't know Howdy. I think she posted this earlier.



*My weirdazz husbands likes doing it with his socks on. Can anyone explain why?*


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

I read a study that showed wearing socks during sex increased the chance of orgasm, especially for women.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

After reading from (admitting that I haven't finished the book) mating in captivity, I think that lack of commitment thing is exactly what is driving the Boss feeling here. it should be a subtle turn on even though a thinking woman would argue the point. But to practical matters.

Cold nights when camping I put fresh wool socks on to sleep. Otherwise I don't wear socks to bed. About traction, reminds me of a scene from a movie where the guy claimed to use cowboy boots. In my case I'm a screw up so no need for added traction.

As a side note any of you women who want to wear thigh high stockings for sex, go for it! I promise we won't think you are planning a quick escape, and even if you are we'll still appreciate the stockings.
MN


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> About traction, reminds me of a scene from a movie where the guy claimed to use cowboy boots.


The movie "Blaze" about Blaze Starr, a stripper, and Earl Long, Governor of Louisiana (played by Paul Newman)


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

If we are doing it in the back seat of my truck, I don't care. But in bed, it bothers me. I want us both to be 100% nekked!


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

I laughed seeing this thread. First thing I thought if was the song "Business Time" by Flight of the Concords. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZcYPEszN8&feature=player_embedded

"I remove my clothes very, very clumsily
Tripping sensuously open my pants
Now I'm naked except for my socks
And you know when I'm down to just my socks
What time it is
It's business, it's business time
You know when I'm down to my socks its time for business
Thats why they're called business socks
It's business, it's business time"


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm a girl and sometimes I keep my socks on because my feet get cold. I usually don't have them on though. Is this every time? Can you have sex without your socks on? If you can't...that might be your issue.


----------



## HowdyPardner (Jul 12, 2016)

C3156 said:


> I read a study that showed wearing socks during sex increased the chance of orgasm, especially for women.


So at least there's some scientific evidence to back me up.


----------



## HowdyPardner (Jul 12, 2016)

BetrayedDad said:


> You can't be serious...... Out of morbid curiosity.
> 
> We talking almost knee highs here or ankle socks?
> 
> Basic Fruit of the Loom whites or like a nice Argyle?


Not the classic knee high tube socks from the 80s. Ankle or crew length. Basic white or black. Don't own any Argyle.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

HowdyPardner said:


> I always thought of keeping the socks on as badass





HowdyPardner said:


> Ankle or crew length. Basic white or black.


What that changes EVERYTHING. That's not badass at all... 

At least wear a nice dress sock or something. Geez.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

Whatever floats your boat! Seriously, having your socks on should be a non-issue and if your wife enjoys sex with you and loves you, the socks are likely inconsequential. Honestly, if this does something to enhance sex for you, keep doing it. I actually have a bigger problem with the fact that you feel this is too risky to talk about with your wife. She is obviously accepting of it. And if you tell her that it's important to you, then it should be important to her. I don't think it needs any explanation. Is she curious and asking you why? 

I personally do not wear socks during sex because it's too slippery on the floor to get the needed traction for my moves...


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

BetrayedDad said:


> What that changes EVERYTHING. That's not badass at all...
> 
> At least wear a nice dress sock or something. Geez.


It doesn't make any difference if _you_ @BetrayedDad think it's badass. If he thinks it's badass or his wife does, or he thinks his wife does, more power to him. It's a subjective thing. I don't think he should listen to anyone but himself and his partner. What we TAMMERs think is irrelevant. I say get the most badass socks imaginable online and take it up a notch! A good marriage is open and free of judgement. Go forth and be happy.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Personally I recommend these Socks for this activity.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Personally I recommend these Socks for this activity. Super man Socks


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

wantshelp said:


> It doesn't make any difference if _you_ @BetrayedDad think it's badass.


I guess the humor went over your head. I didn't think anyone was taking this thread seriously....


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

The very first porn movie I saw had this scene in it.

Man and woman start making out, and they both strip down and get on the bed. The woman was naked, the guy was naked but still had his socks on. Cheesy porn music is playing suddenly the guys stops, looks towards the camera, sits up and rips his socks off while giving the director (I assume) the death stare. Then he goes back to business. I never wore socks while having sex after seeing that.


----------



## rileyawes (Jun 28, 2016)

I've heard the criticisms, too, but honestly I don't mind. My husband doesn't ever wear socks during sex, but I do when it's cold out. My ex-boyfriend did as well, and I didn't mind.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> The movie "Blaze" about Blaze Starr, a stripper, and Earl Long, Governor of Louisiana (played by Paul Newman)


I recall he was also wearing a cowboy hat, wife beater and boxers. Total dork image.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

It's July. I don't like to do ANYTHING with socks on.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> It's July. I don't like to do ANYTHING with socks on.


It is July here as well 

But it was about 5c last night which is about 40f I don't care how cold it is, wearing socks while having sex is a turn off for me.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I have to admit, certain socks on ladies are a bit of a turn-on.

But yeah---socks on dudes just make you look like you haven't finished dressing for work.


----------

